# Cops and kids: 3 keys to dealing with "out of control" children



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Career Survival*
with Sgt. Betsy Brantner Smith

*Cops and kids: 3 keys to dealing with "out of control" children Many parents just don't know how to deal with an unruly or uncooperative child - all too often, that responsibility falls to police*

Cops and kids are a natural combination. We all know that police officers do so much good in our communities - we're SROs, child abuse investigators, juvenile officers, and gang specialists. We also work with youth informally, through afterschool programs, Special Olympics, youth sports, Explorer Scouts, and many other worthwhile endeavors. Most cops have a natural ability to deal well with kids, but when you get that call to assist a parent because Johnny is getting out of hand, don't let complacency turn a citizen assist into a deadly assault.

Cops and kids: 3 keys to dealing with "out of control" children


----------

